# Where/when to buy Japanese knives



## Panzo721 (May 23, 2020)

Where do you guys shop for Japanese knives online?
When is a good time to buy (as in sales such as holidays or anniversaries)
thanks


----------



## JayS20 (May 23, 2020)

There are occasionally sales but not necessarily at specific times. Around black friday, cyber monday you might find some sales. Knifewear e.g. has his Masakage sale in February. JNS had an April sale for a week, ...
USA:
JapaneseKnifeImports: in Beverly Hills, one of the best and Jon will advise you well, pretty much all quality stuff
Bernal Cutlery, CarbonKnifeCo, EpicEdge, CoutelierNola, Homebutcher, MtcKitchen all good
Korin: not the biggest selection but good and worth a visit if in NYC
Echefknife: Yoshihiro cutlery, you won't necessarily know who the blacksmith and sharpener are, also Beverly Hills
Chef Knives 2 Go: broad selection, not bad prices, lacking in quality control, (bad)/ not the best customer service if you have a problem, overpriced custom handled knives


----------



## Bensbites (May 23, 2020)

I agree with the above. I have done some business with StrataPortland as well. I have known the owner Evan from this forum before he opened the shop. I know he has other fans on here.


----------



## JayS20 (May 23, 2020)

Canada: 
Knifewear: will have a sale on Monday, check and compare prices though
SharpKnifeShop, Ai and Om, ToshoKnifearts all great
Europe:
Cleancut.eu: good selection, just sucks that you have to pay shipping even if you spend quite some money, even in EU 
JapaneseNaturalStones (JNS): small but some unique knives
Meestersleijpers, Japan-Messer-Shop.de, Japanische-Kochmesser.ch
Japan:
Japanny, ChuboKnives, Japanesechefsknife
hitohira-japan.com: You will find their partner stoes on the website
Australia: 
Knives and Stones: knivesandstones.com.au, they also have a US site but with less sortiment


----------



## JayS20 (May 23, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> I agree with the above. I have done some business with StrataPortland as well. I have known the owner Evan from this forum before he opened the shop. I know he has other fans on here.


Yeah forgot them, they now have a webshop, before you had to message them over IG. Friendly and nice stuff indeed. There are definitely others I forgot.


----------



## jacko9 (May 23, 2020)

Depends on what you're buying that is if you're just looking for any Japanese knife the above suggestions will get you what you need but if you're after a highly priced knife you need to do a little searching. I agree that Jon at JKI is a great resource to determine what you need for the price.


----------



## Codered (May 23, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Canada:
> Knifewear: will have a sale on Monday, check and compare prices though
> SharpKnifeShop, Ai and Om, ToshoKnifearts all great
> Europe:
> ...


No wonder all good knives are sold out everywhere if we all share the same source . It used to be an art to find the shops and good deals. Call me selfish, but next time you wonder why your favorite knife is sold out remember this.


----------



## M1k3 (May 23, 2020)

Adding onto, Knifewear also does a garage sale. And Bernal has a Vintage and Trade-in section that sometimes has some cool stuff or just good deals.


----------



## dafox (May 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Adding onto, Knifewear also does a garage sale. And Bernal has a Vintage and Trade-in section that sometimes has some cool stuff or just good deals.


I cant find that on Bernal's website since it has changed.


----------



## M1k3 (May 23, 2020)

dafox said:


> I cant find that on Bernal's website since it has changed.


Drop down menu> by style > trade-in or vintage









Trade-Ins | Bernal Cutlery


Bernal Cutlery welcomes trade-ins at our main San Francisco location. Feel free to contact us to schedule an appointment.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com













Vintage Kitchen Knives | Bernal Cutlery


Vintage and antique kitchen knives. New old stock, dead stock, and used blades refurbished and ready to go to work.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## JayS20 (May 23, 2020)

I was eying the last Konosuke Fujiyama Blue#1 on Tosho for like 2 months but didn't have the funds at the time, with the additional taxes. A new guy joined here, read the Konosuke history post and bought it like 2 weeks before I wanted to. Damn him
But when I started it definitely took quite some time to find the retailers and would have been great to get tipps from others.


----------



## parbaked (May 23, 2020)

KKF BST


----------



## pozz85 (May 23, 2020)

it's not easy...mostly in EU, i'm based in Italy, and a big problem it's tax and duty
But yes, agree with above me too, for the best shop around internet.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (May 23, 2020)

I agree with most comments above except the CK2G part. So far I’ve bought an Anryu, a Shibata, 2 Konosukes, a Kanehide and some Shapton/Atomas from them and I have had nothing but good experiences. The emails were always responded rather quickly no matter it is questions or requesting pictures. The only exchange I had was arranged professionally as well. The shipping was always super fast. I think as long as you know what you want, they are not a bad place to shop at at all. And I got some KN95 face masks from them at a more than reasonable price in April which I really appreciated. 

The customized handles are indeed what I would not pay for though...


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 23, 2020)

I saw this link on reddit r/chefknives :
wheretobuy - chefknives


----------



## M1k3 (May 23, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I agree with most comments above except the CK2G part. So far I’ve bought an Anryu, a Shibata, 2 Konosukes, a Kanehide and some Shapton/Atomas from them and I have had nothing but good experiences. The emails were always responded rather quickly no matter it is questions or requesting pictures. The only exchange I had was arranged professionally as well. The shipping was always super fast. I think as long as you know what you want, they are not a bad place to shop at at all. And I got some KN95 face masks from them at a more than reasonable price in April which I really appreciated.
> 
> The customized handles are indeed what I would not pay for though...


They are good about products other retailers carry. Things get hit or miss when it comes their own branded stuff.


----------



## Tristan (May 23, 2020)

Codered said:


> No wonder all good knives are sold out everywhere if we all share the same source . It used to be an art to find the shops and good deals. Call me selfish, but next time you wonder why your favorite knife is sold out remember this.


You’re selfish.


----------



## Receiver52 (May 23, 2020)

Protooling in Australia. Can also buy direct from Watanabe, Takeda, TF and Will Newham in Tasmania. As well, some western producers will take custom orders.

just bought a knife from Evan at Strata. Can’t say enough good things.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 23, 2020)

Tristan said:


> You’re selfish.


Jeez, I know right. There are only so many websites anyways.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 23, 2020)

Codered said:


> No wonder all good knives are sold out everywhere if we all share the same source . It used to be an art to find the shops and good deals. Call me selfish, but next time you wonder why your favorite knife is sold out remember this.


i'll be sure to buy all the knives you want. lots of money burning in my pocket


----------



## M1k3 (May 23, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> i'll be sure to buy all the knives you want. lots of money burning in my pocket


I'll take a Shinko Seilan 270mm Sujuhiki. Keeping it reasonable. But if you're feeling generous, I'll take some Denka's.


----------



## Panzo721 (May 23, 2020)

Thanks a lot for all the replies. I’ve been checking out most of those sites in the first place. Just wasn’t sure which would be best. I’m not looking for any fancy collectible or super high end knife. Just a good sharp knife that will last for a long time.


----------



## dafox (May 23, 2020)

Panzo721 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the replies. I’ve been checking out most of those sites in the first place. Just wasn’t sure which would be best. I’m not looking for any fancy collectible or super high end knife. Just a good sharp knife that will last for a long time.


Good luck sticking to your plan


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 24, 2020)

Strata has some beautiful knives !
Strata


----------



## Stewart122 (May 24, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Canada:
> Knifewear: will have a sale on Monday, check and compare prices though
> SharpKnifeShop, Ai and Om, ToshoKnifearts all great
> Europe:
> ...



^For Australia I'd also recommend TheBladeRunner: thebladerunner.com.au, not a huge selection of knives ( pretty sure they're currently expanding their stock/ range) but most stuff is really well priced (esp TFs) plus Leigh is great to deal with.
- Also +1 for KnS James and his team are amazing


----------



## valdim (May 26, 2020)

Codered said:


> No wonder all good knives are sold out everywhere if we all share the same source . It used to be an art to find the shops and good deals. Call me selfish, but next time you wonder why your favorite knife is sold out remember this.


Well...I think Codered is right. If you think a little, you will agree he is. The number of blacksmiths is huge and they produce huge number of knives. Now try to imagine the HUGE number of buyers....MUCH more than the blacksmiths (if we talk baout hand-made knives). Now think agian about what Codered says...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 26, 2020)

valdim said:


> Well...I think Codered is right. If you think a little, you will agree he is. The number of blacksmiths is huge and they produce huge number of knives. Now try to imagine the HUGE number of buyers....MUCH more than the blacksmiths (if we talk baout hand-made knives). Now think agian about what Codered says...


It's clear what he said, im sure everyone understands. It is selfish, though if you want something then buy it before you tell everyone its available. BTW, there is a Shigefusa nakiri at JNS available. I have one, so no need.


----------



## Tristan (May 26, 2020)

valdim said:


> Well...I think Codered is right. If you think a little, you will agree he is. The number of blacksmiths is huge and they produce huge number of knives. Now try to imagine the HUGE number of buyers....MUCH more than the blacksmiths (if we talk baout hand-made knives). Now think agian about what Codered says...


Sorry, didn’t you ask a ton of questions about your TF, about rehandling, about prices, about who were good handle makers? I recall you were provided answers straight up.
Now think again about what you just said. Sharing goes two ways.


----------



## Runner_up (May 26, 2020)

It's not like this is super secret classified info - a few simple Google searches and even someone new to the hobby will come across most of the popular shops. 

What's the point of having a forum if we don't share info?


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 26, 2020)

Runner_up said:


> It's not like this is super secret classified info - a few simple Google searches and even someone new to the hobby will come across most of the popular shops.
> 
> What's the point of having a forum if we don't share info?


The next time @Codered @valdim need something, be sure not to share your top secret tips. Wouldn't want someone to know too much then go buying all the supply.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 27, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> They are good about products other retailers carry. Things get hit or miss when it comes their own branded stuff.


You just have some kind of bias for whatever reason. I've been dealing with them for years and never had a bad experience.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (May 27, 2020)

valdim said:


> Well...I think Codered is right. If you think a little, you will agree he is. The number of blacksmiths is huge and they produce huge number of knives. Now try to imagine the HUGE number of buyers....MUCH more than the blacksmiths (if we talk baout hand-made knives). Now think agian about what Codered says...


Weird


----------



## sododgy (May 27, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> You just have some kind of bias for whatever reason. I've been dealing with them for years and never had a bad experience.




So you're saying it's more likely that lots of people have an imagined bias than it is that some people have had less than good experiences while return customers have been taken care of?

Come on. I worked in a kitchen where one of our house knives was a sample Mark sent my old chef for free just because they had a good rapport and he was a repeat customer. Mark wanted feedback so he gave my chef the knife to keep in exchange for his thoughts.

That doesn't in any way invalidate the problems others have had, especially in regards to a post like the one you're quoting where he says they do fine with other people's brands, but the quality of their brands is suspect.


Your positive experience doesn't mean that everyone has had one, or that they simply "have a bias" if they call CKTG practices or quality into question.


----------



## M1k3 (May 27, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> You just have some kind of bias for whatever reason. I've been dealing with them for years and never had a bad experience.


I've not had a bad experience with them. I've bought a few things from them. 

I also know about the whole knife renaming/review removal incident of one there own branded knives. Whether they still do that or not, I won't be buying their house brand knives.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (May 27, 2020)

^ consider the source with guy. Most of you know who he is on the other forum. Connect the dots and youll understand.


----------



## jacko9 (May 27, 2020)

I've purchased several Konosuke Fujiyama knives at CKTG and have never been disappointed, I also have purchased several knives from JNS and recently a few from Epicurean Edge and have enjoyed them as well. Alsop you can go directly to the source and buy from T-F or Watanabe online I have made several purchases from each and have been satisfied.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 27, 2020)

I had a bad experience with Maxim and a purchase from him and heard the same from a few others. I guess that makes him a questionable retailer too then. No? I didn't think so. And that one bad experience didn't stop me from buying from him again and I also didn't bash him on the forums over it either.


----------



## jacko9 (May 27, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> I had a bad experience with Maxim and a purchase from him and heard the same from a few others. I guess that makes him a questionable retailer too then. No? I didn't think so.



Sorry to hear that I have purchased several knives and a few stones from him and the delivery has always been rapid and the products as they were advertised. I'm frustrated with him because of the limited quantities of the knives I'd like to buy from him but I guess that limited supply causes that issue.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> You just have some kind of bias for whatever reason. I've been dealing with them for years and never had a bad experience.



Here’s my kohetsu AS petty.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

Not only was the grind TERRIBLE, I had suspected something weird with the blade when sharpening a few times. Finally decided to test my theory.


----------



## banzai_burrito (May 27, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Here’s my kohetsu AS petty.
> 
> View attachment 81995
> 
> ...



Holy what.


----------



## lemeneid (May 27, 2020)

Wow! So the blade was that soft, you could bend it easily?
I'm assuming you did get a refund on this yes?


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Wow! So the blade was that soft, you could bend it easily?
> I'm assuming you did get a refund on this yes?




Honestly didn’t even bother.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

Maybe I’ll send him an email... that will be the real test... see how he responds.


----------



## lemeneid (May 27, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Honestly didn’t even bother.


You really should though, something like this should not have escaped multiple hands of QC till it reaches the customer.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

.... case in point.


----------



## M1k3 (May 27, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> I had a bad experience with Maxim and a purchase from him and heard the same from a few others. I guess that makes him a questionable retailer too then. No? I didn't think so. And that one bad experience didn't stop me from buying from him again and I also didn't bash him on the forums over it either.


I wasn't bashing. Not sure why you're so defensive. I even stated I've bought from CKTG with no complaints. Just stating some facts. Didn't say they are to be totally avoided.

Do you have a financial interest in CKTG or super fan boy? Or just super defensive over stuff that's not really a big deal?


----------



## bahamaroot (May 27, 2020)

You can't question customer service if you don't try to use it and I doubt Mark is the only retailer to ever ship a faulty knife. If he doesn't offer a refund or exchange the knife then I'd more than agree that his customer service sucks. I've seen him give refunds to people that badly abused a knife and then blame him or the product for the damage to it.


----------



## BillHanna (May 27, 2020)

sharpknifeshop.com has a 15% sale that ends at midnight eastern (GMT -5?).

Sharing is caring, and has helped this FNG learn about what he may want.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 27, 2020)

I've had Mark send me a $10 replacement item just because I emailed him and said it was missing, 2 months later. Can't say in 15 years I've had bad interactions with anyone. Then again, I was around when this forum started so I know the bad blood there.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

I personally have never had bad dealings with Mark. Only a few of his products and business practices.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

Update: Already heard back.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 27, 2020)

Didn't see what you wrote...did you attach a picture and/or be descriptive for the amount it bends? It seems like he thinks you used it and just don't like it is flexible.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)




----------



## M1k3 (May 27, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> You can't question customer service if you don't try to use it and I doubt Mark is the only retailer to ever ship a faulty knife. If he doesn't offer a refund or exchange the knife then I'd more than agree that his customer service sucks. I've seen him give refunds to people that badly abused a knife and then blame him or the product for the damage to it.


If this is directed at me, 

If not, carry on.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

Flexible knives bend back.


----------



## M1k3 (May 27, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Flexible knives bend back.


Did you bend it back?


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

Not yet, currenlry trying to find other possible uses for it. I’m about to peel an orange


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 27, 2020)

Hmm...Mark should refund or replace. I wonder if he thought you tried to heat treat it lol. Never know these days.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hmm...Mark should refund or replace. I wonder if he thought you tried to heat treat it lol. Never know these days.



Despite what he thinks I did or didn’t do with the knife, he implies that this is normal.


----------



## lemeneid (May 27, 2020)

Its a reasonable offer. You've used the knife for a fair bit so you can't expect a full refund. IF the knife were under a month however, I would ask for the 100%.
But I would take cash instead of store credit.


----------



## soigne_west (May 27, 2020)

Definitely taking the store cred and using all of it to buy “swag”


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 27, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Despite what he thinks I did or didn’t do with the knife, he implies that this is normal.


He's probably talking out his ass. Before my current role, I was an AML compliance officer and you wouldn't believe the stories people would come up with to get money/free stuff. Makes you second guess everything.


----------



## TSF415 (May 27, 2020)

Dude that may be the coolest knife ever if you can quickly peel oranges for supremes. I'm sure it would sell like hotcakes on HSN.


----------



## TSF415 (May 27, 2020)

CKTG, from my experience, is great for a good deal if you know what you are buying. If you need assistance picking the right knife for you, than I'd suggest going elsewhere.


----------



## M1k3 (May 27, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Definitely taking the store cred and using all of it to buy “swag”
> 
> View attachment 82016


Get the phone thing. You know, to hold it easier


----------



## Interapid101 (May 28, 2020)

Agree with all of the above, but after visiting Home Butcher and meeting Philip, I would never buy from there. He was kind of a dick.


----------



## KFCUK (May 28, 2020)

Don't for get knives for chefs great website!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 28, 2020)

Interapid101 said:


> Agree with all of the above, but after visiting Home Butcher and meeting Philip, I would never buy from there. He was kind of a dick.


This is interesting. After a $600 knife purchase, I emailed Home Butcher asking about a clear issue and was given a rude answer. I've spent quite a bit there and it's influenced my current veiwing of their products.


----------



## ian (May 28, 2020)

@soigne_west What exactly did you do to bend it? Just hold it with your hands? Strong force? Mild force? Curious.


----------



## Interapid101 (May 28, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> This is interesting. After a $600 knife purchase, I emailed Home Butcher asking about a clear issue and was given a rude answer. I've spent quite a bit there and it's influenced my current veiwing of their products.



Yeah, that probably deserves its own thread. I was in SAT for business, and was excited to visit the store. The other people at the store were really cool...and then Philip 

I asked him about a recent post to Rodriguez Butcher Supply IG and to see the knife, he pretended like he didn't know that I was talking about and then scurried into his office in the back of the shop. It was shocking. I was ready to spend money, too.

I'd be nervous to buy from there. Very sketchy dude.


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2020)

Interapid101 said:


> Yeah, that probably deserves its own thread. I was in SAT for business, and was excited to visit the store. The other people at the store were really cool...and then Philip
> 
> I asked him about a recent post to Rodriguez Butcher Supply IG and to see the knife, he pretended like he didn't know that I was talking about and then scurried into his office in the back of the shop. It was shocking. I was ready to spend money, too.
> 
> I'd be nervous to buy from there. Very sketchy dude.


Get the mystery box?


----------



## TSF415 (May 28, 2020)

I've only made purchases from home butcher's IG page thru messenger. Can't comment on shopping for a knife. I feel from the comments it kinda falls into the CKTG category: they got deals and I'm there for it regardless if they're an ass to you. lol


----------



## soigne_west (May 28, 2020)

ian said:


> @soigne_west What exactly did you do to bend it? Just hold it with your hands? Strong force? Mild force? Curious.



my hands with less force than you would even think would be needed for it to happen.


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> my hands with less force than you would even think would be needed for it to happen.


Did you try turning it off and on again?


----------



## ian (May 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Did you try turning it off and on again?



You are triggering me.


----------



## BillHanna (May 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Did you try turning it off and on again?


Take the handle off, then put it back on. See if it straightens itself.


----------



## ian (May 28, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> Take the handle off, then put it back on. See if it straightens itself.



Wait, but M1k3’s instructions were to “turn“ the handle before reinstalling, right? Sucks if you got a D handle...


----------



## inferno (May 28, 2020)

Panzo721 said:


> Where do you guys shop for Japanese knives online?
> When is a good time to buy (as in sales such as holidays or anniversaries)
> thanks



i can only answer the "when" question. 
and the answer is: any time you want. the sooner the better.


----------



## soigne_west (May 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Did you try turning it off and on again?



This is the method I had success with. Maybe too much success.

Before:






After:


----------



## soigne_west (May 28, 2020)

Turning half way on half way off may be the way to go.


----------



## ian (May 28, 2020)

Ooh, the bear is positively magnetic.


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2020)

ian said:


> You are triggering me.


ALT+F4 perhaps?


----------



## soigne_west (May 28, 2020)

It’s a left handed orange knife now


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> It’s a left handed orange knife now


@labor of love


----------



## ian (May 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> ALT+F4 perhaps?



I input that into google translate (mac user), and it tells me


----------



## BillHanna (May 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> It’s a left handed orange knife now


A KNIFE FOR LEFTIES! HUZZAH!


----------



## TSF415 (May 28, 2020)

Maybe time for a passaround?


----------



## BillHanna (May 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> @labor of love


You're way too fast.


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Maybe time for a passaround?


For the lefties


----------



## soigne_west (May 28, 2020)

Actually knifes gonna go up for sale. Due to increased labor and skill involved I’m going to charge TWICE AS MUCH.


----------



## BillHanna (May 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Actually knifes gonna go up for sale. Due to increased labor and skill involved I’m going to charge TWICE AS MUCH.


Yes, officer. I'd like to report a hate crime in progress.


----------



## TSF415 (May 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> For the lefties



No that's the beauty. You can just easily bend it the other way for righties. Back and forth. A very inclusive knife. No orange will be left unpeeled


----------



## M1k3 (May 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Actually knifes gonna go up for sale. Due to increased labor and skill involved I’m going to charge TWICE AS MUCH.


GLWS


----------



## inferno (May 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> This is the method I had success with. Maybe too much success.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 it will buff right out!


----------



## banzai_burrito (May 28, 2020)

So....I can make spiral cut ham now. Perfect.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 29, 2020)

A Frames my favorite local knife store. 

JKI great selection of Japanese chef knives


----------



## jacko9 (May 29, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> A Frames my favorite local knife store.
> 
> JKI great selection of Japanese chef knives



A Frames definitely has a very large selection however uneducated people like me don't know what we are looking at. I mean some knives look great but any name brand that I recognize seems to be out of stock.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 29, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> A Frames definitely has a very large selection however uneducated people like me don't know what we are looking at. I mean some knives look great but any name brand that I recognize seems to be out of stock.


As someone thats been doing this hobby for awhile and doesn't work in the industry i.e. hospitality, research and actual experimentation is key. Also, not sure why I keep seeing this, but its always been a struggle to get some knives. Not just specific to this hobby either, its true with mine and others hobbies too Timing is everything, not to mention money. That's why I have original Kramers, before they got insane priced and unachievable by most. Don't be afraid to try unheard of knives either if they suit your fancy, it may be the next big thing.


----------



## jacko9 (May 29, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> As someone thats been doing this hobby for awhile and doesn't work in the industry i.e. hospitality, research and actual experimentation is key. Also, not sure why I keep seeing this, but its always been a struggle to get some knives. Not just specific to this hobby either, its true with mine and others hobbies too Timing is everything, not to mention money. That's why I have original Kramers, before they got insane priced and unachievable by most. Don't be afraid to try unheard of knives either if they suit your fancy, it may be the next big thing.



Actually my first JKnife was a Konosuke HD2 I got from Tosha and then I found my way to T-F. Since that time I have kept exploring from Konosuke Fujiyama, Kato, Watanabe, Mazaki, Toyama and Shigefusa (only a KU Santuko) but I keep looking for a great honyaki but it seems I am too slow to react or I just don't know about who is still making them.


----------



## jacko9 (May 29, 2020)

I think I want a great 210 Honyaki Gyuto but I seem to behind the curve identifying that blade then finding one.


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (May 31, 2020)

I want a vender that has lots of reviews posted of their knives, but it seems like a lot of them only keep the positive interactions. CKTG deleted one of my reviews, and it wasn't that bad. I just said the knife's fit and finish was three stars. I think if you want to give people good feedback on that website, you have to give 4 stars and subtly knock it. Maybe soigne west could say something like "heat treat was exceptional, I just wish it were different for my personal preferences" and we'd all know that was a dog whistle for saying the heat treat was trash.


----------



## ryanjams (May 31, 2020)

Bought a few times from cktg, back in the early aughts of my knife addiction. From their copy and the fanbase that populates their forum, you might think everything they sell is an amazing performer with a super thin 50-50 grind. I thought my murata was totally adequate at its price point, and more impressive than the shirogami tojiros and the like. Yamashin was a total dud imo, fine for the Tosa project knife that it is but not living up to the praise they piled on it. Got a Goko petty for my wife, they picked out a nice tall one as I requested and it's actually great. But I've soured on them the more I've learned and been able to engage with vendors who put more care into curating inventory, and honestly addressing the customer. 

JKI in particular raised the bar for what I'd expect from a vendor. After an email exchange, Jon made it a point to schedule a phone call to walk me through some refinishing advice, on a knife I didn't buy from him, when I wasn't even buying anything from the shop at that time. That degree of service will make me a lifetime customer, and is among the reasons I will constantly recommend jki, especially to those new to the game who could be easily fleeced by some other vendors' snake-oil approach. A lot of good stuff is often out of stock, but scarcity is a reality with these labor-intensive handmade knives, which must meet a higher standard of qc and often custom spec for, say, JKI while the craftsmen also supplies numerous other vendors/wholesalers/oem production. Mazaki, for example, seems to be everywhere, but can still sell out quickly and vary wildly. Not sure much volume is going out in every batch. I respect that knives like Kochi and Gengetsu have remained reasonably priced, and fairly true to the initial product, ever after long waits for order fulfillment, sometimes changes in the supply chain, and quasi cult status. You can contact Jon directly, and get great advice to guide you to a suitable alternative, match your preferences and needs, maybe even save you money. Why wouldn't I want to share that experience? By no means is JKI the only good shop, just a formative example for me.

Contrast that with cktg selling Hunter Valley Blades knives as "Mert Tansu 52100 Gyuto" and burying the brand name in the specs, when that distinction is clear and intentional from the maker. Seems designed to cash in on Mert's clout and the custom maker trend, and imply value that's not so much there--not unlike their "custom" handle racket--and while the HVB look to be awesome blades, this all goes in line with CKTG's hyperbolic marketing and seeming quantity-over-quality approach. 

The shark is jumped re: Kato, Shig, plenty of popular makers. Hype is subjective, but conditionally warranted on a lot of these in-vogue blades. Straying a bit from the Japanese knives topic, Raquin comes to mind; I've tried for many of his knives and just missed out online. Been lucky enough to score a couple on the secondary market, and they're great, worth all the fanfare imo. Will probably always keep one blade or another of his... but his production is very limited, and the product exceptional in my (and many others') opinion, so demand seems right in line. There aren't many places to get his knives, and a simple instagram follow will point you towards all of them, when available. Are we not to talk about the knives we enjoy using, on the kitchen knife forums, for fear someone else might buy them all out? 

Even so, Raquin prices haven't skyrocketed in response. It seem a lot of makers are looking at alternatives to meet demand and reduce costs, with midtech lines and the like. Bryan's dipped into SC125 from his exclusive SC145, presumably to ensure he can meet demand and keep producing knives for a long time to come. He's done so transparently and his prices reflect this. Most makers, epecially upstart ones, are probably grossly under-compensated for all the time that goes into even the more 'rustic' blades. This holds true for Japanese craftsmen as well. Besides all the WTBs and alerts and forum buzz on these knives, you can generally find plenty of feedback on their traits, performance, strengths, weaknesses to determine if they're worth pursuing, for you. Manage to score one, try it on, and you might at least have trade bait for something else that's on your list and hard to come by.

If you want the knife, buy it rather than sharing it. But like someone else mentioned, you can find most of these vendors within a page or two of a web search. No point in weird secrecy, as I'd rather help foster the community that made my knife journey so fun, when I could have just bought a Shun or dalstrong if everyone on the forum decided to gatekeep newbies from the "good" knives. I do think it's worthwhile to dig deep on the forums and glean a bit of a foundation through lurking and reading old threads, using the search function. At the same time, "first knife," "what knife should I buy" posts are almost always informative, if sometimes repetitive, often get down to specific user preferences not addressed in the questionnaire itself, and tend to guide towards makers and vendors held in high regard here. I narrowed down my first knife purchases through anecdotes gained, in large part, from those very threads.

Sorry for the essay... I've been reading this thread as it went and have a lot of feelings on the matters discussed.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Codered said:


> No wonder all good knives are sold out everywhere if we all share the same source . It used to be an art to find the shops and good deals. Call me selfish, but next time you wonder why your favorite knife is sold out remember this.


Short memory much?




__





Knife findings


$500 shipping included for a Yoshikazu Tanaka cleaver feels like a bargain. I dunno, I need some convincing that ordering from Razorsharp is a good idea. I rarely read about them. I’ve heard packages from Singapore take forever.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





And




__





Knife findings


Wide selection of 52100 Martell knives being blown out at Rodgriguez Butcher Supply. Interesting that Phil has such a hard time selling these knives. https://homebutcher.com/collections/deal-of-the-day




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





And you even detailed how to setup an account and bid.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## TSF415 (Jun 1, 2020)

M1k3 said:


>



Where’d ya get that popcorn?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Where’d ya get that popcorn?


Here you go.. One for you, one for me.


----------



## Codered (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Short memory much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Bipolar. Just ignore me


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 1, 2020)

We all have full popcorns tho...


----------



## Codered (Jun 1, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> We all have full popcorns tho...


Sorry to dissapoint you. Just joined some Gandhi/new age/buddhist group to treat my condition.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Codered said:


> I'm Bipolar. Just ignore me


I hope you're not kidding....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 1, 2020)

CKTG carries the Kotetsu Blue#2 Nashiji Gyuto. 240mm 165.00. 210mm 140.00.

Claims they have these knives made in Japan exclusively for CKTG. Total BS first saw them years ago on Blueway eBay. JCK carries them as Blue Moon series. When found them cheaper at JCK began recom. as a quality bang for the buck blade. At time were 98.00 for 210mm now it is 112.00. Quite a few sent to Hawaii and was pushing it here saw he ran out of 210mm couple times : raised price a little. Liked this & MM Nashiji Tanaka's as best cheap knives. The blue moon is thick spine 4mm at handle thick at top of blade at Nashiji very assem. grind. Not too tall a combination that makes them excellent for peeling pineapples & other fruits and veg. I keep one at home grab it for jobs would not use my Uber thin edge knives for. Students who bought them really liked then don't have to baby these knives. At least CKTG shows beefy grind on these blades. Potatoes no stiction. 

MM Nashiji gensan Tanaka's were 120.00 with D ho handle. Found out about MM and Tanaka's from this forum looking for good cheap knives for students. I was so impressed used it as pass around. Told students and teachers to order quick because supply limited. He would run out in a couple days. Later when switched to VG10 still a good knife. We would clean him out. When started with plastic instead of horn on handles & not having inventory for long periods of time stopped following MM.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 1, 2020)

Codered said:


> I'm Bipolar. Just ignore me


I wish you the best if true.


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 1, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> This is the method I had success with. Maybe too much success.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Can you do that with a spoon as well? Think hard.


----------



## inferno (Jun 1, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> CKTG carries the Kotetsu Blue#2 Nashiji Gyuto. 240mm 165.00. 210mm 140.00.
> 
> Claims they have these knives made in Japan exclusively for CKTG. Total BS first saw them years ago on Blueway eBay. JCK carries them as Blue Moon series. When found them cheaper at JCK began recom. as a quality bang for the buck blade. At time were 98.00 for 210mm now it is 112.00.



dictum also has the blue moon and calls it something else.
i think the blade is the same as this one here tadafusa knives western handleD
i have seen this exact blade at many places. different names every time.

i had one of the blue moons. it was my first carbon blade. and to be honest its really good imo. as good as it gets. i have had hinouras AS/white2/kurosaki AS, masamoto blue2, its just as good as all of those steels/Ht's


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 1, 2020)

Never seen Western handle with metal bolster the blade & Nashiji look the part.

For the thickness of grind Blue Moon is a capable cutter. It will wedge with carrots but gets the job done. Not for left handers though vary biased right. Will get flack for this call it poor man's Kato.

Was getting 240mm off Blueway, but it was limited availability price depended on handle. Oval was 120.00. CKTG carries two 210 one is thinner behind edge than the other. He also has the 240 same blade as Blueway with upgraded handle Haven't been on Blueway for a while don't know if even still carries them.


----------



## Panzo721 (Jun 1, 2020)

Mtckitchen has the 20% off deal


----------



## Edo (Jul 25, 2021)

ayumi_ishida said:


> I saw this link on reddit r/chefknives :
> wheretobuy - chefknives


Very good link thanks!


----------

